

Kaggle will focus on oil & gas industries - myth_drannon
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/01/01/big-data-shrinks-to-grow/

======
myth_drannon
[http://www.quora.com/Kaggle/Why-did-Kaggle-focus-on-oil-
and-...](http://www.quora.com/Kaggle/Why-did-Kaggle-focus-on-oil-and-gas-
drilling)

A related CEO quora answer

